# fighting fish tank mates



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i would like to get a male fighting fish, but wold it be ok in my comunity tank? none of my fish are agressive. could it survive in my tank?


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

i have mine in a 66gal community. its in with angels corys neon tetras a rtbs 2 rams clown loaches and danios and also a female betta.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It could be fine, it could go hungry as the goldfish beat it to food, or it could attack the guppies because their colorful tails resemble bettas. Bettas are one fish that vary a lot in temperament among individuals. The more planted a tank is, the more likely the betta is to be fine. 

In this case, though, I would say not to add any more fish to that tank. If it isn't overstocked already it will be as the goldfish and guppy fry get bigger.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a male, a female, I had a goldfish that I just recently sold, a 5" iridescent shark, a cory(i know i need to get a couple more), a silvertip shark, a bala shark, swordstail, a few albino bristlenose plecos, and mollies. They all do very well together.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with emc7. Your tank is already very full.


----------

